# So confused about my boot size..



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Right now I am riding in an old pair of Ride Insanos (when they were still single boa, 09 I think?), size 8.5. I have never really been that happy with them. I got them after trying on about 10-12 different boots when I first started boarding. Eventually I got sort of fed up with trying boot after boot and these fit 'ok' and were cheap because they were unloading old stock at the Boston Ski/Snowboard Expo. The problem with them is that I tighten them down before heading up the mountain, and within a half hour or so my feet are entirely numb. So I end up in the lodge where I massage life back into my foot and loosen up the boots. By the time I get them to a point where I have circulation in my foot, the boots are only JUST tightened. As in, I simply fasten the liner cable, I don't really tighten it at all, and the boas only go through a few clicks.

So, I thought, these boots must be too small for me. I wear a 9 street shoe. But then I measured my foot with a tape measure (using Wiredsport's method that I have seen him post a few times), and I'm at 10 inches exactly. So, 25.4 cm/mondo! According to sizing charts, I should be at a size 7.5!

So what the hell is going on here? Am I just cranking down my Insanos too much? Other than the circulation issue, I don't have any foot pain. They just feel constricting, even if I put them on in the house for an hour or so. My toes seem to be touching in the correct manner and I don't have much heel lift.


The reason I am wondering is because I have been considering new boots, like the 32 STW or Binary, just because I have been so-so on the Insanos for so long. I was absolutely sure it was because they were too small but now I have no idea what to think.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

as you see obviously something is a miss. 

some details missing here: 

Are your toes hitting the front of the toe box? 
do you have a wide flat foot, and these boots are kinda for a narrow footed person (*I have this issue with Burtons*)
have you tried tightening the liner just barely from the boot itself?
How thick of a sock are you wearing?
How the heck tight are you spinning the boa's, some ppl think they need to spin that dial till it stops
do you loose circulation if you put everything on as if you we on the mountain but your walking around the house/apt with them on, do your feet still go numb?


----------



## bdc (Nov 16, 2014)

If you have wide feet that is going to be it, I have E/EE width size 11 feet, I just went and tried on a bunch of hiking boots and the size 12 were the only ones that fit me (still a little tight width wise, but a little long length wise).

Not enough shoes/boots come in wide styles so this makes life difficult, I'm going to be ordering a size 12 snowboard boot today and hope it isn't too big, after trying a number of hiking boots yesterday I'm confident that the size 12 hiking boots I'm going to order will fit though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

bdc said:


> If you have wide feet that is going to be it, I have E/EE width size 11 feet, I just went and tried on a bunch of hiking boots and the size 12 were the only ones that fit me (still a little tight width wise, but a little long length wise).
> 
> Not enough shoes/boots come in wide styles so this makes life difficult, I'm going to be ordering a size 12 snowboard boot today and hope it isn't too big, after trying a number of hiking boots yesterday I'm confident that the size 12 hiking boots I'm going to order will fit though.


actually this is very untrue .... it does depend on where your shopping. Big chain stores that carry low end shoes this is usually true. A great boot company or an outdoor outfitter specializing in hiking always had wides. Yes it will still depend on the cut the company likes to use, some will run narrow and some wider regardless of the width stated. 
We have some very good shoe stores, high end gear and I"ve never had issue with fitment. PRICE is another thing, good right fitting anything is more expensive then mass produced junk.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just so I wouldn't have to go to the trouble of re-writing the whole thing,.. here is a link to a reply I made in another boot fit thread. It does not entirely address the issues you mention here, but I do mention some of my past measuring and sizing discrepancies. Here's the link;

Boot Fit post.


There are just *so man*y variables that effect how an individuals feet are going to fit in any given shoe, boot, whatever,..! One tiny little difference in any one of them can make an entire line-up of boots, shoes etc. un-usable for a person. I am honestly amazed that there is any semblance of consistency in sizing from one manufacturer to another. :dunno:

As long as it's a "wide" size,..? Anything from an E to a Triple E? I am a size 10.5!! Street, Boot, hiking, or tennis shoe! If it's wide,..? 10.5! If it's NOT a wide size?? I can't even stuff my foot into it!! However, I do *NOT* measure as a wide foot on _ANY_ device in use to measure feet! Go figure!! :shrug:

I was 18 years old before I discovered that. I went thru high school wearing size 12 street shoe or nothing smaller than an 11.5 in tennis shoes! I have NO doubt that wearing all those years of ill fitting shoes _TOTALLY_ ruined & destroyed my feet!   :finger1: FTW!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bdc said:


> If you have wide feet that is going to be it, I have E/EE width size 11 feet….
> 
> ….Not enough shoes/boots come in wide styles so this makes life difficult….


…as you can guess from my post above, I feel your pain! Just an FYI for you for future footwear purchases,..? Check out Hank's Clothing online. They have a HUGE selection of shoes workboots etc. in wide sizes. E to EEEE! More variety and styles than *any* other place I've ever seen.

I buy all my work and hiking boots here. They are not always cheap,.. but you will be amazed at the choices available after a lifetime of being stuck with whatever shit shoe a store just happens to carry in a wide size!  

Here's the link!

Hope that gives you some options!  :thumbsup:

-edit-
(…I forgot to mention, They have awesome Customer Service! Also, I believe they have free shipping even on returns, and their return policy is really good as well! Otherwise, I'd never have purchased boots from them. I won't buy shoes online anywhere else.)


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

My foot measures about 10.15 cm across the widest point. No idea if that would make me a 'wide' size.

To complicate matters, I just ran over to the nearby Eastern Boarder and tried on a few different boots, just for shits and giggles.

Tried a Salomon Launch Denim, the 8.5 fit alright, the 8.0 seemingly even better, but both had an uncomfortable pressure point when leaning forward, at the crease of the boot. So I guess wide isn't really a problem as I believe Salomons are known for being fairly narrow, right?

The 32 STW in an 8.5 was not comfortable at all (I'm not sure why I want to believe the STW will fit, because I've tried it on multiple times over the years and it just doesn't), had a lot of heel lift.

The 32 Binary in a 9 felt almost like a dream. No heel lift, toes just barely grazing the end. Unfortunately, they didn't have it in an 8.5 to try, because I feel as if the 9 might pack out and be too large. Of course, it's a $250 boot, my feet have high standards.

Now of course, I'm baffled as to how a 9 fits me in anything, but so far that was my best bet I think. The only 8.5 in the area is an hour drive from here, unless I have them order it (I didn't only because I don't really want to lead them on because $250 is a little steep at the moment).

I tried on a Burton boa too, forget which, but it felt all wrong so I didn't even bother remembering the name.




slyder said:


> as you see obviously something is a miss.
> 
> some details missing here:
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to respond here.


----------



## bdc (Nov 16, 2014)

slyder said:


> actually this is very untrue .... it does depend on where your shopping. Big chain stores that carry low end shoes this is usually true. A great boot company or an outdoor outfitter specializing in hiking always had wides.


I fail to see how that makes my statement untrue, the vast majority of shoes do not come in wide, and the majority of stores don't stock those that do, a few specialty stores do if you happen to be lucky enough to live near them, and they will probably have a limited range of styles too.

It's pretty obvious that it is true for snowboard boots, the only company off the top of my head that even actually makes a wide version of their boots is Salomon, the biggest snowboard boot manufacturers don't even bother to make any.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> actually this is very untrue .... it does depend on where your shopping. Big chain stores that carry low end shoes this is usually true. *A great boot company or an outdoor outfitter specializing in hiking always had wides.* Yes it will still depend on the cut the company likes to use, some will run narrow and some wider regardless of the width stated.
> We have some very good shoe stores, high end gear and I"ve never had issue with fitment. PRICE is another thing, good right fitting anything is more expensive then mass produced junk.



Slyder,.. While I don't outright disagree with anything you've stated there,.. what I would add in the way of clarification, Is that those "Outdoor/Outfitter" stores you mention? Typically what they carry are boots & shoes with a *"W"* fit size. IE. it will be a 10.5*W* instead of a regular D or wide E.

I don't believe there is any subjective standard at all to that W for being a wide fit. I only know that sometimes they will fit my foot ok. Other times they won't even be close!

A *EE* however,..? That will _always_ be wide enough for my foot. Now, depending on the manufacturer and their "lasts!" (_sizing forms and cutting guides for the manufacture of any particular shoe line,.._) I may not like the fit of any one brands EE boot for other reasons. _But,.._ my foot will _always_ fit into it. That is not always the case with those W's!  :facepalm1:

You can proly tell,.. I have been studying and chasing a solution to this problem for a long,.. looong time! :shrug:  I Frickin' Hate having sore feet!  lol!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I must throw out an apology here :notworthy:
For some reason as I was typing my thoughts drifted from snowboard boots to work/hiking boots
Not sure why, but it happened, so my comments lent themselves to that aspect not actually snowboard boots


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Altephor,

Sounds like you are having a bad experience in those Insano's.

Let's get a look at your dogs. Please pull out your inserts , stand on them and sap off a couple of shots. That will help use all a lot.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Altephor,
> 
> Sounds like you are having a bad experience in those Insano's.
> 
> Let's get a look at your dogs. Please pull out your inserts , stand on them and sap off a couple of shots. That will help use all a lot.


I was hoping you'd show up with your foot fetish, lol. Here's the shots.


Edit* Sorry for my gnarly feet and toenails, or lack thereof.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I was hoping the pictures would embed, guess not. Anyway, after looking at the insert outside of the boot, it does seem there is a width issue with the toebox. The insert is a "D" by the way. Originally I got it to provide a better heelcup to prevent lift. Length seems fine? :shrug: Pics are with and without the socks I use to board. The last pic is the boot, just to clarify which model I am talking about.

Still dreaming about those Thirtytwo Binary Boas. Really need to find an 8.5 to decide between that and the 9. Though I have heard thirtytwos generally run closer to street shoe size? Is this true?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> I was hoping you'd show up with your foot fetish, lol.


Show up? My kind stays up nights hoping for an opportunity like this. 

I wrote this in PM to another SBF'er with a more exaggerated version of your forefoot:

Snowboard boots are all designed to provide some level of pressure from the liner to all areas of the "design foot" that it is intended to fit. To achieve this, all areas of the liner will be a specified amount smaller than this "design foot". Due to the fact that the liner is always compliant (although to varying degrees) this difference between foot size and the (smaller) liner size is what creates that nice firm pressure that hopefully offers both comfort and support. But...there is a hard limit to the range of compliance that any liner will have. Most liners are about 1.0 to 1.5 cm thick depending on make and region of the liner. Only a percentage of that will give way before creating a pressure point. Even after a heat fit (when applicable) you can physically outsize an area and a portion of your foot can become forceably pressed into the non-compliant outer. I am all but certain this is what is occurring on your boot.

So you have the classic wider foot scenario where you initially feel too small in your Mondo size so you upsize until the width feels acceptably better. But, boots scale relatively symmetrically so while you do gain some iniitial overall width, everything else moves as well - arch, forefoot, etc. Rarely does this method end in "OMG, I love these boots" 

Eyeballing your photos I am seeing about 1 cm of insert overhang on the left of your forefoot and what will likely be very close to a full liner depth overhang on the right. You can see why this physically can not help but lead to at least some circulation loss. You certainly can tweak, fit, improve and modify these, but in the end that will not be your best bet.

In my opinion you will have a WAY more positive experience moving towards your Mondo size and exploring Wide options and Custom fit options. 

Unpopular alternate suggestion: If those are not an option you will be better off looking at lower performance "comfort fit boots". Many of these have an extra .5 cm liner thickness on both sides and allow (after break-in) a better solution than the best high performance boot being worn two sizes too big to make it work.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Altephor said:


> I was hoping the pictures would embed, guess not….


I guess the method for posting pics from your phone or computer to the forums isn't all that clear or intuitive. While composing your reply, make sure the image you want to post is in one of the proper formats, then click on the little *paper clip icon* in the menu bar of the open text window,… pictured here;









Obviously since you did upload pics,.. you know how to get to, and what to do _with_ the upload window. After you have uploaded your images, go ahead and _CLOSE_ the upload or "Manage Attachments" window. 

Now you're back in the compose text window. Place your cursor where you want the image to embed in your post, and once again, go to the menu bar and paperclip icon. Only this time, click the black triangle nest to the icon. You should get a drop down menu with all the images you uploaded, like so;








From here if the text cursor is where you want the image to be? Go ahead and click on the image name in the drop down. You can of course upload and post more than one image, so If you have uploaded multiple images? It will look like this;








Hope this helps you, (...as well as any others here,) with posting images. I wish you luck solving your foot problem! 

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> So you have the classic wider foot scenario where you initially feel too small in your Mondo size so you upsize until the width feels acceptably better. *But, boots scale relatively symmetrically so while you do gain some iniitial overall width, everything else moves as well - arch, forefoot, etc*. Rarely does this method end in "OMG, I love these boots"
> 
> ...You certainly can tweak, fit, improve and modify these, but in the end that will not be your best bet.
> 
> *In my opinion you will have a WAY more positive experience moving towards your Mondo size and exploring Wide options and Custom fit options*.


That first scenario you mentioned,.. The arch, forefoot, etc. moving,..? Not only do those areas and aspects of the fit shift but also where the boot or shoe is designed to flex or "break" for walking, along with the size & shape of the instep, etc All of this shifts and changes. 

_That_ is exactly why after up-sizing to fit my wide assed foot into shoes and boots most of my early adult life? That's why my feet are trashed! :eyetwitch2:  

Hey WS,..! As long as you're talking to and indulging your "fetish" with the OP,..?  Can you expand upon and go into more detail about the "Custom fit" option you mentioned? Does someone out there make a custom fit SB boot?

If so,.. Which one, and How many of each body part do they want to pay for it?


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Show up? My kind stays up nights hoping for an opportunity like this.
> 
> I wrote this in PM to another SBF'er with a more exaggerated version of your forefoot:
> 
> ...



So why then, if I am better off moving TOWARD my mondo size (i.e. smaller), would the Binary Boa feel great in a 9? Granted, I haven't tried the smaller sizes. Also, not many manufacturers seem to MAKE wide boots, so where does that leave me?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> So why then, if I am better off moving TOWARD my mondo size (i.e. smaller), would the Binary Boa feel great in a 9? Granted, I haven't tried the smaller sizes. Also, not many manufacturers seem to MAKE wide boots, so where does that leave me?


Hi,

Going smaller in the Binary likely will not help you. You would likely move the wide point of your forefoot more in line with the wide areas of the boot structures, but you would likely lose all that due to symmetrical downsizing. The net would be very close to no benefit.

True there are few options available in wide, but few is better than none .

If you fall outside of the "normal" spectrum by enough then you lose some options as viable choices. Like with all gear, you try to make the best compromises. In your instance I would not decide on a model first and then find the size that works _best_. I would start by exploring the wide/wider fit options and or comfort fit options in your mondo size and then adjusting from there if needed.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Going smaller in the Binary likely will not help you. You would likely move the wide point of your forefoot more in line with the wide areas of the boot structures, but you would likely lose all that due to symmetrical downsizing. The net would be very close to no benefit.
> 
> ...


No, I'm definitely not set on one particular model, I've been trying on anything and everything, but so far the best feel has been the Binary in size 9. Toes just graze the end of the boot, no heel lift, no pressure points. I just want to try the 8.5 on in that boot because it might feel even better. The 9 feels how I want to feel, so I am worried that once it packs out, it will feel too big. If the 8.5 will pack out and feel like the 9, I may be sold on it. Unfortunately the 8.5 is only available in a store that's a good 40 min away.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude,..! Believe me when I tell you I understand not wanting to drive all over hell 'n' gone, especially for something that's less than certain! But, unless you're gonna tell me about the 3 year old you're raising and you just don't have the time or something equally adult & responsible? 

Make The 40 Min. Drive FCS!!! :blink:


I mean seriously,..? What's a 40 min. drive compared to all the BS, pain and inconvenience of fucking around with sore, cold, numb feet? :WTF: 

:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd ride my bike 40 minutes without issue if I had to for the right boots.... Driving? I'll drive a couple hours.....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Dude,..! Believe me when I tell you I understand not wanting to drive all over hell 'n' gone, especially for something that's less than certain! But, unless you're gonna tell me about the 3 year old you're raising and you just don't have the time or something equally adult & responsible?
> Make The 40 Min. Drive FCS!!! :blink:
> I mean seriously,..? What's a 40 min. drive compared to all the BS, pain and inconvenience of fucking around with sore, cold, numb feet? :WTF:


Damn that's my 12 mile commute to work 2x a day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> *I'd ride my bike 40 minutes without issue if I had to for the right boots....* Driving? I'll drive a couple hours.....


*Abso-Freakin'-Lootley!!!!!* :blink:

Shit,.. Argo! I know you know,.. on a paved trail or riding the road, 40 min.on my bike probably didn't amount to more than 18-20 miles? :dunno" 

I was regularly doing 25-30 mi. rides, just to ride! For exercise! If it had meant a great fitting pair of SB boots were to be had at the end of it?

Shee-Yit!!! I'da gone 50-60 miles easy!! No sweat! :hairy:


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Driving 40 minutes isn't a problem, it just won't happen anytime soon. By the time I get there, they may not even have it left in stock.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> No, I'm definitely not set on one particular model, I've been trying on anything and everything, but so far the best feel has been the Binary in size 9. Toes just graze the end of the boot, no heel lift, no pressure points. I just want to try the 8.5 on in that boot because it might feel even better. The 9 feels how I want to feel, so I am worried that once it packs out, it will feel too big. If the 8.5 will pack out and feel like the 9, I may be sold on it. Unfortunately the 8.5 is only available in a store that's a good 40 min away.


Got it. Before you again buy a boot that is a size larger (or more) than your foot length, it makes sense to me that you would order a wide boot in your size. I would order a Ruler wide in your Mondo size (it is 3E and has the widest forefoot in the smaller sizes). This will feel VERY strange to you when it arrives but I would heat fit them and give them a chance. You know your foot better than anyone but this is how I would approach your situation. Looking for the best normal fitting boot for a wide foot is not the approach I would suggest.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll see if I can find the ruler in wide. There is a Burton outlet also about 40 min away that may carry it.

Didn't mean to imply that the ONLY store around is 40 minutes. Just the one that I know has the binary in the 8.5, because the closer store did not have it and checked the others.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Altephor said:


> ….Didn't mean to imply that the ONLY store around is 40 minutes. *Just the one that I know has the binary in the 8.5*, because the closer store did not have it and checked the others.


OK,.. If I knew that those boots were there,..? In the size I wanted to try? I'd be on the phone asking the manager to hold them for me while I break every traffic law getting there! :blink: 

Juss Sayin'!!

I know from whence I speaketh! Seriously tho, if you've read _any_ of my prior posts on this subject? You know I've suffered some of the very same pain!! 

My first 3 months riding,…!! I tried on, bought, wore, rode *and* returned no fewer than 3-4 pairs of SB boots before I found a pair that fit OK. (*…25+ years as an REI member, and after 3 months of shopping for SB boots they write me a letter threatening to rescind my membership!*)  And By *OK,..?* I mean that they only started to hurt like hell after about half an hour or so instead of 10 minutes! (._..then I spent a good season and a half figuring out how to fix and extend that pain free time in those same boots!_


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> I'll see if I can find the ruler in wide. There is a Burton outlet also about 40 min away that may carry it.


Yeah, for sure call them and see. If not, order 'em online. This, more than any other piece of gear, can change your mountain experience. It is worth it.

My concern about buying another boot that is 1 to 1.5 sizes longer than your foot to accommodate the width is, that they still will pack out and not only where you want. Once this happens (1 to 2 weeks). You will get motion inside and your wide spot will very likely become unhappy in its new home. Boots that fit correctly pack out evenly and become long time friends. 

Let us know how it goes.

STOKED!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Yeah, for sure call them and see. If not, order 'em online. This, more than any other piece of gear, can change your mountain experience. It is worth it.
> 
> My concern about buying another boot that is 1 to 1.5 sizes longer than your foot to accommodate the width is, that they still will pack out and not only where you want. Once this happens (1 to 2 weeks). You will get motion inside and your wide spot will very likely become unhappy in its new home. Boots that fit correctly pack out evenly and become long time friends.
> 
> ...


Ruler in wide does not come in sizes below 9 online, and the employee at the outlet wasn't even aware it existed. Just as an fyi. Still trying to get my hands on the 8.5 binary, but am tempted to pull the trigger on last year's 9 for 46% off retail. But need to try a few others first.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Altephor said:


> Ruler in wide does not come in sizes below 9 online, and the employee at the outlet wasn't even aware it existed. Just as an fyi. Still trying to get my hands on the 8.5 binary, but am tempted to pull the trigger on last year's 9 for 46% off retail. But need to try a few others first.


What? 

Men's Ruler Wide Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards

I do believe the Ruler wide is new for this year.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Even though the OP says otherwise, it looks more and more like they are stuck on an 8.5 binary. Besides the Burton website, I quickly found 2-3 other sites with sizes below 9 with ease. The saying "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink" comes to mind...

OP- FORGET ABOUT THE 8.5 BINARY!!! That is the only way you will ever free your mind up enough to get a boot with the proper fit. If you are just stuck on that boot; go to the company's website and order it directly.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> What?
> 
> Men's Ruler Wide Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards
> 
> I do believe the Ruler wide is new for this year.


Ah ok I couldn't find it, I was looking under their gift portion thing. My bad. Evo and backcountry don't have them below a size 9. I was pretty sure the girl at the outlet was a moron, good to know I was right (I thought maybe they used to exist and were discontinued, other way around I guess).


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aggie05 said:


> Even though the OP says otherwise, it looks more and more like they are stuck on an 8.5 binary. Besides the Burton website, I quickly found 2-3 other sites with sizes below 9 with ease. The saying "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink" comes to mind...
> 
> OP- FORGET ABOUT THE 8.5 BINARY!!! That is the only way you will ever free your mind up enough to get a boot with the proper fit. If you are just stuck on that boot; go to the company's website and order it directly.


Yeah.. I'm stuck on a boot that actually felt good on my foot, how ridiculous of me. :dry:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Ruler in wide does not come in sizes below 9 online, and the employee at the outlet wasn't even aware it existed. Just as an fyi. Still trying to get my hands on the 8.5 binary, but am tempted to pull the trigger on last year's 9 for 46% off retail. But need to try a few others first.


I would suggest going directly to the Burton site. Wide boots are available in your size now. Not many but some. This is a very nice development for you as it will save you from having to try to custom fit a normal boot in your size. Again, going two sizes too large in length to match your width...not advised. You have better options.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> I would suggest going directly to the Burton site. Wide boots are available in your size now. Not many but some. This is a very nice development for you as it will save you from having to try to custom fit a normal boot in your size. Again, going two sizes too large in length to match your width...not advised. You have better options.


Not sure that I really buy the fact that I'm supposed to be 7.5. Yes, my foot measures out to 10 in, but if my toe is touching in a 9 I am cringing as to what they'll feel like in a 7. But I will keep looking and trying on as I find things. Wide is hard to find in store and I'm not ordering sight unseen. I'll see if I can get a store to order in a wide Salomon or burton.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Altephor said:


> Yeah.. I'm stuck on a boot that actually felt good on my foot, how ridiculous of me. :dry:


 Wiredsport has clearly answered why sizing up is not the correct solution to your issue and the reason it feels better. So yeah, it is ridiculous of you. You asked for advice, got it from a member that does this as an occupation, but only seem to gravitate toward your own solution. If it works for you, then go for it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Not sure that I really buy the fact that I'm supposed to be 7.5.


Hi Altephor. By the definition of Mondopoint the manufacturer (in this case Burton) is telling you that they designed this boot for a 25.5 cm (7.5 US) foot in 3E. That is your foot length (25.4 cm). Your toes will have firm pressure at the end and the rest of your foot will have firm pressure as well. That is how boots are designed. When they break in they should be delightful. Waiting for a local retailer to stock a size 7.5 Wide or 8 Wide? extremely unlikely. 

I wouldn't want to push you in a direction that you are hesitant to go but that would be my advice.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aggie05 said:


> Wiredsport has clearly answered why sizing up is not the correct solution to your issue and the reason it feels better. So yeah, it is ridiculous of you. You asked for advice, got it from a member that does this as an occupation, but only seem to gravitate toward your own solution. If it works for you, then go for it.


Yes, he has, and like any seasoned rider here I appreciate his advice. That being said, and no offense to wired; it is advice and only advice. At the end of the day it's my foot, my time, and my money. I already said I'd be happy to try on a wide boot. That doesn't mean I'm going to drop $250 on a boot that I've never even touched in store. Especially as I'm not a big fan of burton, or speed laces in general. But I'd be willing to try it if I can find it. If you want to buy me a boot to try aggie, by all means. Otherwise take your condescending shit elsewhere.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Altephor. By the definition of Mondopoint the manufacturer (in this case Burton) is telling you that they designed this boot for a 25.5 cm (7.5 US) foot in 3E. That is your foot length (25.4 cm). Your toes will have firm pressure at the end and the rest of your foot will have firm pressure as well. That is how boots are designed. When they break in they should be delightful. Waiting for a local retailer to stock a size 7.5 Wide or 8 Wide? extremely unlikely.
> 
> I wouldn't want to push you in a direction that you are hesitant to go but that would be my advice.


Understood. They may be able to order it if I put money down. Eastern border has told me they can order any boot, if I don't like it they refund my card immediately as if it's a return and just put it in general stock. Easier than dealing with return labels and ups so I may go that route.

Also going to have to go get my foot measured by someone who knows what they are doing. Measuring agai, withholds this time, I get 10.25 or maybe even 10.375 inches with my tape measure against the wall. Had the gf give it a second look, she said 10.25. Socks supposed to be on or off? I can post a pic of my measurement tomorrow, see what you think.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Altephor said:


> Yes, he has, and like any seasoned rider here I appreciate his advice. That being said, and no offense to wired; it is advice and only advice. At the end of the day it's my foot, my time, and my money. I already said I'd be happy to try on a wide boot. That doesn't mean I'm going to drop $250 on a boot that I've never even touched in store. Especially as I'm not a big fan of burton, or speed laces in general. But I'd be willing to try it if I can find it. If you want to buy me a boot to try aggie, by all means. Otherwise take your condescending shit elsewhere.


Condescending would be calling you the whiny little bitch that you are that doesn't really want help. You are just another chump on a forum "asking for advice" when really you just want affirmation of your own decisions and won't stop until you get it. Then to make sure that nothing will fit your cause, you make up excuses as to why you can't/won't do what it takes. 40 miles? really? can't find any online? only checked two sites (neither being the manufacturer) won't order without touching first (even though they can be returned, and probably to the outlet you talked about) :finger1: 

That being said, the size 8.5 binary boots are exactly what you need. They will fit your foot perfectly/make the clouds part and heavens sing. When you buy these boots, unicorns will shit rainbows and world peace will fall across the land. Dances of celebration will be heard throughout the countryside. 

That's what you want to hear, so there ya go.

...damn I need some snow...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

aggie05 said:


> That being said, the size 8.5 binary boots are exactly what you need. They will fit your foot perfectly/*make the clouds part and heavens sing. When you buy these boots, unicorns will shit rainbows and world peace will fall across the land. Dances of celebration will be heard throughout the countryside. *


Oh DUDE!!!! Please, pleeeeese buy the Binary's!! I _really_ wanna see Unicorn's shitting rainbows!!!!

:jumping1:


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aggie05 said:


> Condescending would be calling you the whiny little bitch that you are that doesn't really want help. You are just another chump on a forum "asking for advice" when really you just want affirmation of your own decisions and won't stop until you get it. Then to make sure that nothing will fit your cause, you make up excuses as to why you can't/won't do what it takes. 40 miles? really? can't find any online? only checked two sites (neither being the manufacturer) won't order without touching first (even though they can be returned, and probably to the outlet you talked about) :finger1:
> 
> That being said, the size 8.5 binary boots are exactly what you need. They will fit your foot perfectly/make the clouds part and heavens sing. When you buy these boots, unicorns will shit rainbows and world peace will fall across the land. Dances of celebration will be heard throughout the countryside.
> 
> ...


Feel free to find the little red x on your browser then. If I didn't want advice I would've told the shop to order me the 8.5 and here's my card. I did check Burton's site FIRST, and just happened to be confused by their site design and ended up in the gift section they're promoting with the giant banner. Then I called the burton outlet SECOND, who told me they didn't exist. So yes, then I checked some retail sites, which didn't list my size. Considering I own nothing burton and don't really care to, I assumed the people WORKING FOR BURTON might know a little more than I do. I already said 40 miles is no issue whatsoever, it's just not gonna happen in the next week or maybe even month. And I certainly have no desire to sit on 495 south traffic at rush hour to try on a boot that might not fit. And yes, I certainly can order online but I'm not gonna deal with the hassle of buying and returning multiple boots before I find one. So fuck off very much there.

Wired, your advice has been much appreciated. You can feel free to check that with my girlfriend who may kill me if I mention mondo and toeboxes one more time, and hopefully you don't take this cynical assclown's comments to mean I'm not hearing what you're saying.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

:cheeky4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

aggie05 said:


> :cheeky4:


….

Definitely wouldn't want to see him blowing up any balloon animals!






:hairy:


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hahaha chomps, you definitely get my kind of humor!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

No sir, not offended. Now that butt beans have flown, however  please PM.


----------

